# Help!



## doonziticus (Jan 20, 2005)

I, as a newly Calvinistic thinker, have put myself in a position to defend my positions to a friend, and well, I would like some suggestions on Biblical passages to study to help me prepare to defend all 5 points of Calvinism to this Open Theist Arminian friend of mine. This guy is exactly what I used to be! I trained him well to defend his beliefs, and now, since I have discovered the Biblical truth of Unconditional Election (the other 4 points were easy after that) I just need to be able to present a strong Biblical case to him for this.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doonziticus_
> I, as a newly Calvinistic thinker, have put myself in a position to defend my positions to a friend, and well, I would like some suggestions on Biblical passages to study to help me prepare to defend all 5 points of Calvinism to this Open Theist Arminian friend of mine. This guy is exactly what I used to be! I trained him well to defend his beliefs, and now, since I have discovered the Biblical truth of Unconditional Election (the other 4 points were easy after that) I just need to be able to present a strong Biblical case to him for this.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Get a copt of Thomas and Steele's Five Points of Calvinism. It is an excellent resource, with a full listing of Scriptural support.


----------



## Charismatic Calvinist (Jan 20, 2005)

I read Edwin Palmer's _Five Points of Calvinism_. It is a scriptural bomb and I have seen it at several Christian bookstores. Here are some links to online "cannon (or canon!) fodder" for you as well: 

Key Passages Supporting "Grace Alone"

The Doctrines of Grace


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 20, 2005)

Or you could just go step by step through Paul's epistles and John's Gospel. Romans is a good place to begin.


----------

